# What to do in England



## Maktub (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going to England for 3 weeks on july(from the 14th to the 3rd of august), and I'm staying at Eastbourne. I must attent lessons from monday to friday, but not on weekends... I'm staying in London for the last weekend, but I don't know what to do the other two weekends and when the lessons end. Any ideas? Local stuff appreciated (where to eat, what to do during the night, nice places to go to, both of cultural and leisure interest). Also I suspect I might be going to either Oxford or Cambridge one of the weekends (I don't think both, as that'd be expensive). Any ideas about connections? I know I could just google this, which I've already done, but I think a more human approach to this could be good. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## moozxy (Jun 5, 2008)

Have some Earl Grey with the Queen.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 5, 2008)

tea and crumpets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




visit some tempers?


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 5, 2008)

By connections you mean trains right? National Rail's route planner will sort that out. Coaches might be cheaper, but you have to book those at least a couple of days in advance and adds an extra hour or two to the journey (and trains are more fun!). To get anywhere from the south east you usually have to take a train into London, then catch a connection out of the other side, but the route planner should explain that. For local buses yo get around Eastbourne, Travelline South East might be of some help.

The problem with doing both Oxford and Cambridge in a single weekend will be the distance. Eastbourne to Oxford is going to take about 3-4 hours, so you might want to get somewhere to stay overnight, unless you don't mind only being there for a few hours. Same for Cambridge (but you don't want to go to Cambridge, 'tis a silly place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Nightlife and Eastbourne... I can't say I've ever heard the two mentioned together, but I'm not local to the area so I bet there's something there. For somewhere to visit nearby consider Brighton, it's another seaside town but it's a lot livelier and there's plenty there. They've had an awesome sand sculpture display there every summer for the past few years, I'm not sure if they're doing one this year though.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 5, 2008)

If you're going to be using public transport I find that it helps to buy a ticket for the entire day. We call them DayRiders here, in London they're called TravelCards (as far as I remember), which lets you use the buses and trains if you pay extra unlimited times. It's great in case you make a mistake or simply fancy going somewhere you hadn't planned on.

As for things to do, I don't really know the local area, I just thought I'd share something I found really useful.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 5, 2008)

eastbourne is an old peoples town so you're hardly gunna find any nightlife there. Sucks, You shoulda stayed at brighton, brightons pretty amazing for nightlife. Londons cool, lots of things to do there.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 5, 2008)

If you come to london, make sure you go to london bridge. (Jubilee line, is the easiest way, but there are many buses that goes to london bridge. www.tfl.gov.uk to plan your journey in london.)

I dont know if "Madame Tussauds" is open in the weekend aswell, but it is a must for every tourist. Wax works of celebreties from all over the world are there. Costs money though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

If you are interested into theatrical plays, than go to Covent Garden ( with piccadilly line train) and hang arropund there. Am sure you will find something. Hehe.

Well I personally was born here in London, for me every place is usual, as I hang around anywhere. lol.

I am particularly not intersted into history or anything, so what I do is, I hang around with my friends in Piccadilly circus or oxford circus without any reason. Shopping, walkin around etc.

You should also check out Tower Hill station(or tower gateway, cant remember), next to tower is the tower bridge. Nice place to take some pictures.

Btw, dont go to "Hackney", "Peckham" or "Edmonton Green".
Well Edmonton Green is OK, but dont go to Hackney or Peckham. Take that in account as a warning.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Enjoy our unpredictable weather.

It may be really sunny, then just rain, or just rain.

You could get the train to brighton on one of the weekends, beach, better nightlife. 

In London get a tube travelcard thing, that way you can travel on the underground anywhere within london for only one price.

edit; Haha Kamui, why not goto Peckham? Not like you're gonna get merked 8-)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 5, 2008)

Believe me, every time I go to Peckham, I get involved into something.
I am a safe guy, and usually very calm, but I always get involve into fights. Up to now, no high injuries, but I dont want anyone else to experience the same as me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

I lived in Eastbourne for years mate, one of my favourite towns in the UK.  I wouldn't exactly say it's nightlife capital of the UK though.  It is within easy travelling distance of London and Brighton though.  Avoid Hastings at all costs, it's full of history but it's also full of robbing crackheads!

If you want to go out and around Eastbourne there are some great places though.  There's also a Pre-Wembley tennis tournament held their every year if you're into that type of thing.  Let me know what you're into and I can recommend some great places for going out, food etc.


----------



## fischju (Jun 6, 2008)

I hear vandalizing traffic cameras is fun


----------



## Maktub (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks all for the answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know Eastbourne is an oldies' city, some brit I met the other day told me about it, but it was a way cheaper than Brighton and well, most of the time I'll just be attending lessons so it didn't really matter much to me.

Psy, I meant going to only one per weekend... I've been to both of those cities before and I loved them (funnily enough, I found Cambridge more enjoyable than Oxford, but then again I didn't spend much of a time there). I wanted to show them to a companion who's coming with me to England.

Thanks for the advice, sink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kamui, I don't think I'm going to the Wax museum, don't find it very interesting, to tell the truth, and some friends who went over the place just confirmed this idea of mine. I'll be staying at a hostel there in Picadilly's by the way... backpackers something it's called. And what are those places you tell I shouldn't go to? pubs?

I thought I might well go to Brighton, Rehehell, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not much into tennis, Trolley. Know any places where eating, hanging around, pubbing..? Also, it might be interesting if you tell me about places to get some cheap food or where just laying around. I would like to see some not-very-ordinary nightlife and by this I mean ordinary night life from England, not the average disco you get anywhere in the world (I mean, somewhere you liked to go have some fun or nice time, doesn't have to be somewhere you'd put into a travel guide).

Thanks all for your tips!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Not much into tennis, Trolley. Know any places where eating, hanging around, pubbing..? Also, it might be interesting if you tell me about places to get some cheap food or where just laying around. I would like to see some not-very-ordinary nightlife and by this I mean ordinary night life from England, not the average disco you get anywhere in the world (I mean, somewhere you liked to go have some fun or nice time, doesn't have to be somewhere you'd put into a travel guide).



My favourite pub in EB was The Gildredge, it's on a corner directly across from the exit of the train station.  It's full of skaters and smokers, with a good range of music.  There's a couple of pool tables but it's more the atmosphere that's great.  It's a really friendly place.  Most pubs in England you're pretty much guaranteed to see at least a couple of fights break out, but in the 7 years I was drinking in the Gildredge I only saw about 5 fights break out, and to be honest if I was't there a few of them wouldn't have happend.

If you're more into trendy sports bars there one in the train station itself that's pretty good and for the life of me I can't remember what it's called.  Bar 155 I think.  It's a pretty good atmosphere, lots of loud chart music and geezers in fashionable clothes.

There's also the Goose and Wetherspoons.  There a more modern trend in UK pubs though.  Reeeeal cheap beer and food, but no music or entertainment.  The places get packed though just cos of the prices.

If you want a more traditional pub then either The Cavalier in the town center or The Lamb in Old Town are great.  The Lamb is fantastic, it's a little pricey but it's a proper historical landmark pub.  I think it's one of the oldest pubs in the UK.

For nightlife I'd recommend TJ's.  It's a dingy little door in between a couple of shops in the town center (can't remember the names of them but TJ's is signposted anyway) but when you go it's a pretty stylish bar and club.  Downstairs you've got your usual dancefloor/dj setup but upstairs is a different kette of fish.  It's got a stage and a massive bar/table area.  On some Tues and Sat nights they've got live local bands and the occasional out of towners, otherwise it's a DJ playing all kinds of tunes.  The people upstairs are usually pretty friendly, whereas the people downstairs are your average clubbers/chavs.

The Atlantis is one of the most popular, but to be honest it's really only good if you're a group of lads out on the prowl for either women or a fight.  Big big dancefloor though.  Upstairs from The Atlantis is Bar Copa.  It's a bit of a mixed bag really.  It's used by alot of the local gay scene, but you also get alot of thugs and wannabe gangsta's in there.  Just avoid the pool table area and you're fine.

There's some really good restaraunts as well but I don't remember their names as I just went in them! I'll grab them and post them up later.  It's got a great Tex Mex place and some amazing Italian joints.  What are your favourite types of food?


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

Gawd, thanks a lot for that load of information, I'll find it much of an use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Food, I like everything: Italian, Spanish (lol), French, Arabbian, Mexican, German, Swedish (yum, kötbullar) - even British! So anything you tell me about will be kindly received and taken into account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a real lot!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 7, 2008)

Get on about something.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't say I know about Eastbourne, but you should google around and see if there's some Gaming event in London during that weekend. There's always a couple during the summer, you may be lucky...

Anyway, you should totally see Big Ben. It's awesome! As for fun stuff either day or night, there's the Trochadero in Picadilly Circus. That place has loads of fun stuff and nerd stuff to keep you entertained for hours!


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, Teej, but I don't think I'll be on the mood for gaming while staying there. I think I save that for the time when I'm not on a foreign country, hehe.


----------



## lookout (Jun 7, 2008)

you're ware that coming to UK will burn a hole in your pockets.

there a lot to see in London - most are like Victorian

Tower of London
London eye
London bridge
Big Ben
Chinatown
British museum
Buckingham Palace and St James's Park
Big Shopping area (Picadilly Circus, Oxford street, Covent Garden, Bond street - big shopping store )
Millennium Bridge - walk to - St Paul’s Cathedral - (may your way to the top of the church) 
National Gallery  
Trafalgar Square Lion
Tate Britain
Madame Tussaud's.
Science Museum in South Kensington
Natural History Museum
National Maritime Museum
Victoria and Albert Museum
London Aquarium
London Zoo
Tate Modern


if you have kids goto the biggest toy store in London 
Hamleys on Regent Street ( must see ) there a lot floor levels







there a lot more...
i'll see if i can post some later...


----------



## Seicomart (Jun 7, 2008)

Peckham lol even the police dont go round in less than 3s, and normally always in a squad car, used to be the same back in Ladbroke Grove before it went posh again, no chance of that with Peckham though.. and god the stink of chickes etc... yuck!


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, lookout, I love Victorian age - and yeah, I'm aware it'll be über expensive. I'm getting a grant though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then again, what's Peckham? a street or something?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 7, 2008)

Peckham is a district/borough.

@Seicomart
Yah, theres no chance of Peckham getting better.
Also Hackney and Edmonton are getting really worse lately.
I feel very safe around Enfield and central.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

I see. Well, I don't think I'll have time to get intro troubles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also, I might be going as a tourist, but I'm no japanese holding a photo camera, wearing sunglasses and a hawaii style t-shirt, so I think I'll have very few chances of getting annoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the warnings tho.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 7, 2008)

Peckham is unsafe for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You dont really have to be worried bout hangin around in central.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

It's hard for me to think of England as somewhere dangerous... I know they're people just like down here but dunno, those hooligans you get down here in gangs look just like shrimps with one too many glasses of whiskey, lol. I guess it's different there in England, it's their own country and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, my experience with brits has been always pretty nice, always giving me books and tips when I work as a waiter


----------



## Endogene (Jun 7, 2008)

if you smoke, bring your own cigarettes they are hell expensive over there.
Especially compared to the price in spain


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, and it's not like they're cheap down here lately. Luckily enough I don't smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've brought some boxes into Spain from Gibraltar before, but just for people I knew, haha).

What I may get is a shipcargo of Axe roll-on deodorant. We don't have those here and I hate the spray one, lol.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 7, 2008)

Just in case you get confused, Axe is called Lynx here.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it? I bought it branded as "Axe" :S


----------



## lookout (Jun 9, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Peckham is a district/borough.
> 
> @Seicomart
> Yah, theres no chance of Peckham getting better.
> ...



I agree what you said about your 'unsafe area' young gang and street knife but who the hell wanted to go tourist in these area? there noting to do there!


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 9, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Is it? I bought it branded as "Axe" :S



That means you bought it from a pound shop or a corner shop ... 'proper' shops in the UK only sell it as Lynx ... only dodgy places that use dodgy wholesalers carry it branded as Axe ...


----------



## lookout (Jun 9, 2008)

Since I live in heart of London central,


Maktub Bring: 

GPS navigation systems (recommended) 86% tourist get lost in London everyday..

make sure check and search 'travel cards' cost and 'Journey planner' and take note..
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modalpages/2625.aspx


what to do during the night? there a place call 'Soho' in london area
where a lot young gay? men maybe female and hang around all night clubs during the weekend....

foods? everywhere in deep central London... 


update the list


----------



## Maktub (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, just heard about the street knife fever Britain is going through. We've had that for quite a long time here (ever since I remember) so I'm not very worried.

Yeah, it was from a pound store, xD

lookout, I don't think I'm getting a GPS just for that, I'm used to old arabbian style streets here in the South of Spain and the stratae viae y Londonium won't be much of a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'll be alright with a simple map.

I'll try and see Soho


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 9, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Anyhow, my experience with brits has been always pretty nice, always giving me books and tips when I work as a waiter


That's because every tourist guide ever written tells us that everyone tips on the continent, and it's considered extremely rude not to. Are you telling me that isn't true?!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2008)

Get drunk, have a fight.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Get drunk, have a fight.


But dont go to Peckham after getting drunk


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Find an arcade, and take lots of quarters (Eng. equivalent of a US quarter?). I dont know why, but whenever I travel, I like to go to an Arcade and play the games found there, its an odd family tradition I suppose. My mom never plays games, except for at Arcades. Too bad I've never been able to get her to Play DDR or anything like that.

Also, do little misc. stuff, like Window shop, and browse market areas--Theres never time for browsing on our trips, but I plan to correct that this summer when I leave. Also go to a library and spend a day relaxing, take lots and lots of pictures. I keep meaning to go to new libraries. Visit resell shops, I LOVE resell shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Eat in a restaurant/buffet if you like various food. I like food, its got a special place in my heart, actually. Also, I guess you could try and go to a talent show or something, and watch ametuer performers. Also get a couple of brochures and take a double decker bus tour or something, I'm out of ideas...when my brother went he did alot of misc things and went to an amusement park, so thats all I've got to offer.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> (Eng. equivalent of a US quarter?)



I think you might have to cut an english penny in half for that nowadays.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 10, 2008)

Trafalgar Square and count the number of pigeons

ah, the memories from Eagle Eye Mysteries


----------



## Maktub (Jun 10, 2008)

lol, Psy... ehm... yeah, so extremely rude not to do it... haha
Nah, as you may know, salaries are included in food prices (unlike in the USA) and tips are normally given after specially copious foods, good service, or after some trouble's happened and it's clearly the customer's fault. They're always well received 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of those I got were given by the norweigan fathers of norweigans girls I flirted with, hahaha.

No, no fights... Or maybe, if any of you begin telling how cool your country is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you fish 'n chips munchers!

gizmo, you're funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Counting pigeons is something funny I've done here before - maybe I'll do without even nocticing, lol.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 10, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Find an arcade, and take lots of quarters (Eng. equivalent of a US quarter?). I dont know why, but whenever I travel, I like to go to an Arcade and play the games found there, its an odd family tradition I suppose. My mom never plays games, except for at Arcades. Too bad I've never been able to get her to Play DDR or anything like that.
> 
> The arcades in portsmouth are a rip off and force me to pay £1 for 2 tokens to use in machines.
> 
> ...



Surely if you want a fight, you'd want to goto peckham. Although, you're more likely to get shot/shanked then have a legit fight heh. 

fyi; kebabs > fish and chips tbh. Although you can't beat a good savaloy and chips! 

I'm craving now.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

There are chicken n chips shops everywhere!! in every single road.

If you like hot n spicy I would recommend you to come around East London. Nice asian restaurants, and the prices are not really that high compared to normal restaurants.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Places to eat in Eastbourne! (A little late sorry!)

Thaipan - Delicious Thai food and beautiful looking restaraunt.
Beachy Head Restaraunt - Traditional British pub food over looking Beachy Head, EBs famous cliff!
Dolphin Fish Bar - Great Fish & Chips place.  Loads of choice of food.
Indian Paradise - Great Indian restaraunt.  Looks a little dingy but the service and food is great.
Mr Haus - The best Chinese restaraunt in the UK in my opinion.  Great food, great service and great place.
Rumblebelly's - Steak and Burger place.  Serves alot more though.  Great portions of food.
The Town House - Traditional English pub.
The Lamb Inn - Another traditional English pub.
Yankee Doodles - Tex & Mex restaraunt.  Great food.
The Goose Pub - Modern English pub but with great food at great prices.  Get's packed though just because of the prices.  Similar to Wetherspoons but the food is nicer.

There's also a great pizza place across from the train station that I can't remember the name of.  If you're looking for good Chinese takeaway there's a few but Eastbourne's got the best take-away Indian places.  There's one called The Bombay Stop which has the tastiest Madras I've ever had.


----------



## Seicomart (Jun 10, 2008)

Well done there for the mention of a hearty pub meal! I think though thats something done best outside London, you know, where they make the meal rather than heat it up in a microwave or something.. I think Chester or Accrington are probably the best places in England for that, though many may disagree ^^

If you have time to kill, why not try the British museum, a mere stones throw from Oxford st, check out the various painting galleries around Trafalgar square [all free], the Tate Modern if you like funky art, or pop into one of the many street markets like the one that goes from Ladbroke Grove to Notting Hill Gate [I've forgotten its name, ooops!].

You can also get on a boat from central London all the way down to Greenwhich if you like maritime stuff.

Theres always plenty on at the theatres, great comedy shows etc to enjoy, and many local pubs in the UK have comedy nights, pub quizzes and live music if you are lucky [well in my area which isnt too far from the pit of hell that is Peckham has plenty of pubs with stuff like that anyhow] and speaking of music, if you can, why not catch a live show or two over here? Not all venues charge the earth.

If you need someone to hook up with, you could try www.gumtree.com where you could meet other people in Eastbourne or London from your own country if us brits end up making you stir crazy ; ]


----------



## Endogene (Jun 10, 2008)

go to Old Compton Street if you can't find any cute english girls elsewhere, you're sure to score there


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2008)

come and see the spinnaker tower in portsmouth in all it's glory







you love it!


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, a big tower with a little glass plate to see the roof of the cafe. 

Or you could go on one of those tower drop things which gives you a good view of your surroundings, PLUS an adrenaline rush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The spinnaker is boring, aircraft carriers are more fun to see.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> There are chicken n chips shops everywhere!! in every single road.
> 
> If you like hot n spicy I would recommend you to come around East London. Nice asian restaurants, and the prices are not really that high compared to normal restaurants.
> 
> ...


lol, I'm getting my own cute girl, don't worry bout that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if it's about getting some brit, I don't need to get out of my country, haha.

Rehehelly, you couldn't have expressed any better what I thought about that tower. Where's Portsmouth? nearby? The tower itself looks nice, but I don't think I'm going there unless it has some more to offer than that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Great!!!!!!!! Thanks a real lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical British food is a meat, potato and veg dish or fish and chips.  Although these days typical British food is anything but British food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The traditional pub will serve like pie and chips, lamb and mash and that type of stuff.  If you're looking to impress a girl from Spain then I'd recommend The Lamb Inn and then TJs afterwards.  It always worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh yeah, and as you're there in the summer you can enjoy the ice cream kiosks along the seafront!

The one thing I will say about Eastbourne is it has a massive mix of people.  Alot of people come from Europe to study there.  I knew alot of Spanish, Dutch and German women there.  It's one of the most foreigner friendly towns in Eastbourne, don't get me wrong you still get some right pricks there but the majority don't really care.  It's mostly a middle to upper class place so it's not too bad.  If you want to see some really nice houses take a walk up to the Meads part of town.  It's where all the families with lots of cash in Eastbourne live, some of the houses are incredible.  It's also just a really nice place to wander around as it's so quiet and scenic.

Eastbourne's also got some of the finest and most attractive women I've met in the UK!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Someone may have said it already, but I HIGHLY RECOMMEND that you buy me something nice..and expensive, it could be anything as I'll probably just resell it on the I-net  =D.

Or you could save us both some trouble and just get your hands on one of those new Torqoise DSlites for me. Then I wont have to wait for any other expensive item to sell on the Inet, lol.

Seriously, I dont know. Look for arcades, buffets, and attractions such as museums, ametuer talent shows, concerts, exhibits, galleries, carnivals, markets, nature reserves...and do loads of window shopping. Pick a quiet little cafe and try EVERYTHING on the menu during you're stay--even if you've gotta wash dishes or something to pay for it =D. That seems like it'd be fun.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 22, 2008)

So Im here already, been here for ten days, will be here for about 12 days more. Nice place, I live FAR from the towncentre though and its uphill to go back home. Baslow Rd., close to Meads Road so I can see all those houses you told me about, TrolleyDave, when I go to school (in Compton place). Seen the lamb and the counting house pubs, great, and ate in a chinese buffet called Cosmo, not bad. Gotta try those other places you told me about. As for girls, I havent seen much apart from old ladies with double chin, but that may be because Im too focused on my own Spanish little lady.

The pier is a great place to have a walk around, and Ive been to beachy head and the seven sisters cliffs, amazing. Also, theres some library close to the old city part which is so stuffed with old books it has to display some of them out of the shop... Loved it. I will now take note of all those places you guys told me about (spclly TrolleyDave) to go round and visit them.
Ah, this is full with Koreans, Taiwanese, Spaniards and Czech people. Great company!
Thanks!


----------



## lookout (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to UK! it going be hot this week!  








there a British International Motor Show (London) this months and a lot hot Girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




over six hundred cars, 60 car marques, plenty of global premieres and interactive features, the Britsh International Motor Show sponsored by Zurich Connect, promises something for everyone from car enthusiasts to families looking for an exciting day out.

http://www.britishmotorshow.co.uk/

who going?


----------



## Javacat (Jul 22, 2008)

Go dogging!


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 23, 2008)

When your in London, make sure you check out East London. Alot of people seem to think West is all there is to it! There are some awesome markets in East London and it's defo where your gona find some great stuff.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 23, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Welcome to UK! it going be hot this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM! (Note to Brits, if you spend over £30 online at http://www.burton.co.uk/ you get TWO FREE TICKETS TO THE BRITISH MOTORSHOW!)


----------



## lookout (Jul 24, 2008)

Xeijin said:
			
		

> lookout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got my free family for 4 tickets.. with a Promotional Code - sadly it sold out....


----------



## Maktub (Aug 4, 2008)

Back -- Great holidays! Eastbourne was a little dull (full with pitiful old people) but close to many other nice places (been to Oxford, Canterbury, Alfriston, Seven Sisters, Beachy head, Brighton, Windsor, Leeds Castle...). The place itself has some charm and the weather was really nice. Cool pubs (loved the counting house with its garden). Then in London it's been exhausting and Ima bed now, so more to tell soon!


----------

